# Urdu, Hindi: printer



## Alfaaz

*Background:* Inspired by the "Gender of computer terms" thread. According to another thread and online dictionaries, a computer would be حاسب حاسوب (haasib/hasoob) , and a smartphone could be a زہین ہاتف (zaheen hatif).
An online Urdu to English dictionary gives the following words/entries for the word "printer": طابع ۔ ناشر ۔ وہ شخص یا مشین جو چھاپتی ہے (taaba' - naashir - woh shakhs ya machine jo chapti hai) and also پرنٹر ۔ چھاپنے والا (printer - chhapne wala).

*Questions:* 

What word is/could be used for a printer? 
(naashir sounds more like transmitter...) 
Instead of "chhapne wala" is there a word such as "chhapan"
How would one say "This printer has a faster speed! 
Guess: اس پرنٹر کی رفتار تیز تر ہے (is printer ki raftaar tez tar hai)


(Note: this is just for interest and fun; doesn't mean that we should coin new words for every technological invention, be against borrowing words from other languages, etc. vice versa)


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> *Background:* Inspired by the "Gender of computer terms" thread. According to another thread and online dictionaries, a computer would be حاسب حاسوب (haasib/hasoob) , and a smartphone could be a زہین ہاتف (zaheen hatif).
> An online Urdu to English dictionary gives the following words/entries for the word "printer": طابع ۔ ناشر ۔ وہ شخص یا مشین جو چھاپتی ہے (taaba' - naashir - woh shakhs ya machine jo chapti hai) and also پرنٹر ۔ چھاپنے والا (printer - chhapne wala).
> 
> *Questions:*
> 
> What word is/could be used for a printer?
> (naashir sounds more like transmitter...)
> Instead of "chhapne wala" is there a word such as "chhapan"
> How would one say "This printer has a faster speed!
> Guess: اس پرنٹر کی رفتار تیز تر ہے (is printer ki raftaar tez tar hai)
> 
> 
> (Note: this is just for interest and fun; doesn't mean that we should coin new words for every technological invention, be against borrowing words from other languages, etc. vice versa)



chaap-kun; chhaapak


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks! what about the 'Arabi/Farsi derived words?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks! what about the 'Arabi/Farsi derived words?



The first one is Persian!


----------



## Alfaaz

I meant are there any other possibilities that wouldn't use the word "chhaap"?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> I meant are there any other possibilities that wouldn't use the word "chhaap"?



For the Persian, I did not use "chhaap" but "chaap". "chaap" is a Persian word.


----------



## Alfaaz

Ok  wasn't paying attention to the spelling...


----------



## Faylasoof

Alfaaz said:


> *
> Background:* Inspired by the "Gender of computer terms" thread. According to another thread and online dictionaries, a computer would be حاسب حاسوب (haasib/hasoob) , and a smartphone could be a زہین ہاتف (zaheen hatif).
> An online Urdu to English dictionary gives the following words/entries for the word "printer": طابع ۔ ناشر ۔ وہ شخص یا مشین جو چھاپتی ہے (taaba' - naashir - woh shakhs ya machine jo chapti hai) and also پرنٹر ۔ چھاپنے والا (printer - chhapne wala).
> 
> *Questions:*
> 
> What word is/could be used for a printer?
> (naashir sounds more like transmitter...)
> Instead of "chhapne wala" is there a word such as "chhapan"
> How would one say "This printer has a faster speed!
> Guess: اس پرنٹر کی رفتار تیز تر ہے (is printer ki raftaar tez tar hai)
> 
> 
> (Note: this is just for interest and fun; doesn't mean that we should coin new words for every technological invention, be against borrowing words from other languages, etc. vice versa)


 The Urdu word (from Arabic) for a printer is indeed طابع _Taabi3_ (= _chhapaiyaa_ = _prinTar_ = printer), while a مطبع _maTba3_ is a _printing press_ and a ناشر _naashir_ we use for a _publisher_!!

As for your sentence, that is the way we would say it. If you are trying to be very formal then use can use طابع _Taabi3 or chhaap-kun _(QP SaaHib's suggestion)_._


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for the informative reply!


----------



## Sheikh_14

Wouldn't naashir also be apt for broadcaster since nashar karna is to broadcast and nashriyaat the transmission/broadcasting of a barnama etc?


----------



## littlepond

"mudrak" for the person, but could be modified, maybe something like "mudraN mashiin" or "mudraN yantr". Maybe with a diminutive, like "mudrikaa". A more informal term can be "chhapaiyaa".


----------



## Alfaaz

Sheikh_14 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't naashir also be apt for broadcaster since nashar karna is to broadcast and nashriyaat the transmission/broadcasting of a barnama etc?


 Yes, _naashir_ could be used (as listed here).


			
				littlepond said:
			
		

> "mudrak" for the person, but could be modified, maybe something like "mudraN mashiin" or "mudraN yantr". Maybe with a diminutive, like "mudrikaa". A more informal term can be "chhapaiyaa".


 Thanks!


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Yes, _naashir_ could be used (as listed here). Thanks!


Faylasoof SaaHib said that _naashir_ is "publisher" and I agree with him. It has been so but with TV and Internet this word can perhaps be used in these contexts. Still I would opt for _nashr-kaar_ for a broadcaster.

Additionally, _chhapaiyaa_ or _chhaap waalaa_ or _chhapne waalaa_ is a person whose trade is a printer, not the machine. I must confess that when I got angry with my old printer (machine) I used this word "chhapaiyaa" once with expletives for the machine!


----------



## littlepond

^ "chaapne vaalaa", yes, for an animate being, esp. given that printer is a machine, so it would be "chaapne vaalii [mashiin]"; "chhapaiyya" doesn't indicate anything within the word itself that it be used for person only.


----------



## marrish

littlepond said:


> ^ "chaapne vaalaa", yes, for an animate being, esp. given that printer is a machine, so it would be "chaapne vaalii [mashiin]"; "chhapaiyya" doesn't indicate anything within the word itself that it be used for person only.


Re. _chhapaiyaa_ - you might be right, and of course in the preceding remarks. My feeling is still that chhapa*iyaa* is a person. Now I can't recollect any instances but the suffix -*iyaa* does indicate a person. Only one example comes to my mind now because it is so closely related as per phonetics, puchhwa*iyaa* - an old word denoting the one who asks or requests. You may be still right even for Urdu as I remember having used it for the machine!

There is also a humanitarian organisation in Karachi (Pakistan) by the name "Chhipa". It relates to a caste name. One working or volunteering in this organisation would be called "_chhipaiyaa_".


----------



## Chhaatr

You do have _gavaiyaa_ and _khivaiyaa_ as well.


----------



## marrish

Chhaatr said:


> You do have _gavaiyaa_ and _khivaiyaa_ as well.


Super, thanks! I will return to it later, perhaps some study of a Hindi (Urdu) dictionary can show a pattern but I am nevertheless grateful for your assistance.


----------



## littlepond

While "-iya" does exist to indicate the agent of an action, it is also an affectionate diminutive, possible to give to any noun (where agency is not even concerned), e.g. "gaiyaa" (cow), "Dagariyaa" (path), etc. (these are all commonly used examples). So in any case the line is very gray.


----------

